# Draw all the fish!



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

I know I said I don't do the drawing stuff but I'm opening up commissions for some art of your bettas and other fishies! I'll even draw just general aquatic creatures because they are there  each piece will be $15 and is 6x4, done with watercolor and markers.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks great! Those would make awesome tattoos.


----------

